# wlan0 and ppp0 - how2 make them optimally coexist?

## yendy

Perhaps most people use these 2 interfaces alternatively, once wifi ance GSM dial up (in the same laptop) - how to handle them cleanly?

In my case there is /etc/init.d/wicd for the wifi and /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 for GSM's modem.

I know there is also an application like NetworkManager which could handle them both in the most comprehensive manner, but it requires X environment to survive. It'd make the system too bloated, wouldn't it?

What is your recommendation, Gentlemen?

----------

